# Marina Hang On Breeding Box Large



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

(what am i missing?)


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

he's pointing out that there's a cheap brand of the breeding boxes i sell on kensfish.com, although with shipping they're not that great of a steal


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

After doing the math its $15.38 less with UPS ground res. shipping. Thats a good deal in my book. Comes to $19.62 shipped to my house for the large one.


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Kensfish has great deals, I'm going to be setting up a new tank and pricing out filters and heaters at the store is a lot compared to kensfish. They are about 15 dollars cheaper depending what brands you are looking for.


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

I bought sponge filters,T5 bulbs, Purigen, Eheim 2217, Aquaclear filters ,some heaters and breeding boxes. Total saving comparing to Amazon or Bigal's $90.Not bad. Like 30% total.


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

Depends on if a lfs has them or not get randys fish palace in stockton, ca has them for $8/10/12 so that's way cheaper than $20 shipped but you gotta be local ti pick it up


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

How many of you all use these breeder boxes?


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Moe said:


> How many of you all use these breeder boxes?


I have one setup on a new tank that is still cycling that I plan to throw some of my high grade males and a female to try and get some higher grade babies. The biggest thing I heard from people using them though is although fresh water is pulled in, it doesn't always stay that clean so I made a mini canister air drive filter from an old fish food container that is in it as well that I'm hoping will aid in filtering the area while my high grade males hopefully have some fun. Still waiting for my netlea soil to finish leeching though


----------



## jrwestcoast (Jun 28, 2011)

Have any pic of your canister filter


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

jrwestcoast said:


> Have any pic of your canister filter


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...es/150303-my-diy-mini-filter-breeder-box.html


----------



## jrwestcoast (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks I am going to try that. I have always felt the flow was not good on the breeder boxes, but that should help.


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

I'll set up tomorrow 3 of them .2 large and one medium. Hopefully they will do the job.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

You can use a hagen elite or rio+ 50 powerhead to put water into them as well. Just hook up to the uplift tube instead of air


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

mordalphus said:


> he's pointing out that there's a cheap brand of the breeding boxes i sell on kensfish.com, although with shipping they're not that great of a steal


oh lol i so didnt get it.... you can get a 10 gallon tank at like walmart for what $13 yet ADG has them for what $90 so ha... ok i still dont get it. people pay for quality. i still dont see the point.


----------



## D9VIN (Aug 23, 2011)

Do these suckas come with lids?


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

Since this thread was revived ^, my question is, "What is the benefit of this type of breeder box over a net one?" I'm getting ready to play geneticist and I bought both of these:


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

It's outside the tank, so doesn't clutter the inside, plus adds water volume to the tank. It also guarantees constant circulation through the breeder box, albeit slow circulation, but circulation nonetheless.

You can also put substrate inside the breeder box.


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks, Liam!


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

I have one with substrate, moss and one Fluval prefilter sponge with air stone inside-to work like sponge filter. So far everything is OK there are 8 shrimps inside. I'm thinking to replace air bubbler for flow with small water pump-elite micro or similar. Will see the result.


----------



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes they come with lids.



D9VIN said:


> Do these suckas come with lids?


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

i bought one as well as an acclimation tank so my new fishies get used to high c02 for a few days before they go into the tank. i run it off an airstone so it keeps the c02 down in there.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

plamski said:


> I have one with substrate, moss and one Fluval prefilter sponge with air stone inside-to work like sponge filter. So far everything is OK there are 8 shrimps inside. I'm thinking to replace air bubbler for flow with small water pump-elite micro or similar. Will see the result.



If you look on page 1, I posted a link to a mini canister filter I made from an old fish food container, air stone, cycled media, sponge to fit inside a breeder box.


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

I redirected the output from a maxijet 1200 to be used as a cheap hang on refugium to grow chaeto. 

I used the top nozzle for the venturi and I had to block the main output almost 50% with silicone so it would push water through it instead of drawing it out.

Makes a huge difference in how much quieter it is, the bubbling can get annoying and is loud.


----------

